# Dragon Lords sword and sorcery 99c KU



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

*Dragon Lords*

The fabled Dragon Lord trove is a thing of legend.

No one has penetrated the old Dragon fort deep in the heart of the Behundrian desert, sealed a thousand years ago. Vetravincus, sword for hire, finds himself fighting for his life in the lawless town of Dragonskull, overrun by a slave caravan of criminals.

Brigands want to kill him--he just wants to fence a jewel--but such missions are things of the past after he befriends a persecuted half Thrule who claims to know where the lost treasure is, and a gifted swordstress eager for plunder. Dragons are waiting around the corner...

Action-packed fantasy.

* * *

Read alternatively on booktrack with a rousing sword and sorcery soundtrack:



The story is interweaved with audio. Put on headphones and read with a synchronized soundtrack.

Features theme music, action and swordplay. 5 stars.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread in the Bazaar.  )

KBoards is a fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks, Ann


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Check out the upcoming giveaways. I have 3 free sword and sorcery books in this list!

Sep 18-25th
https://www.instafreebie.com/gg/QR8a4ZImVM8pm9Rx9yw2

Sep 21-30th
https://www.instafreebie.com/gg/ffwMzQ87uxLfsuZrC8yJ


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

First 5 star review!

https://www.amazon.com/Avenger-swords-fantasy-Chris-Turner-ebook/dp/B0753Y8FN7

+ new giveaways:

https://www.instafreebie.com/gg/y3YxY0ChPCVj2Uw4oPlw


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

New free fantasy and sf giveaways!

https://www.instafreebie.com/gg/FrwRytlSldGq9FbDhShW


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Some SFF giveaways

http://bit.ly/2z0zptf
http://bit.ly/2yRVj1N


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

More SFF giveaways:

http://bit.ly/2i6i7XH
http://bit.ly/2yBGR17


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Sword and Sorcery giveaway:

http://bit.ly/2hWTCbL


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Book giveaways!

http://bit.ly/2yIK3oS
http://bit.ly/2hWTCbL


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Giveaways!

http://bit.ly/2hd713m
http://bit.ly/2yIK3oS


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Some new giveaways:

http://bit.ly/NovAotAAuthor25
http://bit.ly/2i1ekvm
http://sffbookbonanza.com/freebooks/
http://bit.ly/2i1yvJG
http://bit.ly/2hBNXIl

Enjoy!


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

More giveaways:

http://bit.ly/2j6mlfF
http://bit.ly/2i1yvJG


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

More giveaways:

http://bit.ly/2jD3poZ
http://bit.ly/2iM3Bla
http://bit.ly/2hWTCbL


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Some more giveaways:

http://sffbookbonanza.com/freebooks/
http://bit.ly/DecAotAAuthor5
http://bit.ly/2o93CVA
http://bit.ly/2BOXXcU
http://bit.ly/2kaiajk


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Tons of book giveaways:

https://innerskybooks.blogspot.ca/2017/12/temple-of-vitus-xmas-giveaway.html


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

More book giveaways,

http://bit.ly/2m6l9ub
http://bit.ly/2CSz41H


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

More book giveaways,

http://sffbookbonanza.com/freebooks/
http://bit.ly/2CNwc2H
http://bit.ly/2m6l9ub


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

More book giveaways,

http://bit.ly/2BewoWd
ttp://bit.ly/2CSz41H


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

More giveaways:

http://bit.ly/2hWTCbL
http://bit.ly/2Dh66Zw
http://bit.ly/2FOB74x


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

More giveaways

http://bit.ly/2GWo3e3
http://sffbookbonanza.com/freebooks


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

http://writerhaunted.blogspot.ca/2018/02/the-timelost-by-chris-turner.html

Giveaways:
http://bit.ly/2oct4GH
http://bit.ly/2BsLScR


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

http://writerhaunted.blogspot.ca/2018/02/the-timelost-by-chris-turner.html

Giveaways:
http://bit.ly/2oct4GH
http://bit.ly/2BsLScR


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

More giveways:

https://goo.gl/tRfnt1
http://bit.ly/2HWFTOr


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

https://www.grantleishman.com/my-blog/newrelease-the-timeslot-by-chris-turner-books-go-social-blog-tour

Giveaways:
http://sffbookbonanza.com/freebooks


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

March news + giveaways...

https://innerskybooks.blogspot.ca/2018/03/the-movie-maker-giveaways.html


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Sword and sorcery giveaway:

http://bit.ly/2hWTCbL


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Blog post, Dragon Lords giveaway:

https://innerskybooks.blogspot.ca/2018/03/dragon-lords-march-giveaways.html


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Fantasy giveaway:

https://mybookcave.com/g/30d3de3e/


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

The Dim Zone (new SF/Horror), sign up for your ARC copy!

https://goo.gl/forms/lzoCkH6cEkIgQpj73


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Read book II in the series!
'Avenger'


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

More giveaways:

https://bit.ly/2vRpedb


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

SFF giveaways:

https://bit.ly/2vRpedb
https://bit.ly/2rdggSE


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

New Blogpost:

https://innerskybooks.blogspot.ca/2018/05/the-dim-zone-how-far-is-too-far.html


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Blogpost: Timelost and other SFF

https://innerskybooks.blogspot.ca/2018/05/the-timelost-series-other-sff.html


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Giveaways:

https://bit.ly/2KC3lAT


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Summer scare giveaway:

https://bit.ly/2K6uyQw


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Free SF

sffbookbonanza.com/freebooks


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

blogpost

https://innerskybooks.blogspot.com/2018/07/the-temple-of-vitus-july-sff.html


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

blogpost

https://innerskybooks.blogspot.com/2018/07/warpmancer-shadow-july-sff.html


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

ViZions of the future, SF anthology, I have one story in this anthology. Check it out!

Read and review on netgalley (free):
https://www.netgalley.com/widget/152278/redeem/d795b3c985ed60735000252b94db7ab601607c36f76c8c8c0197657371a2f750


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Free anthology review copy read, ViZions of the future. I have one story in here, The Brain Machine:

https://www.netgalley.com/widget/152278/redeem/d795b3c985ed60735000252b94db7ab601607c36f76c8c8c0197657371a2f750


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Dragon of Skar (free)

https://mailchi.mp/a7242ed9a2c0/aug-sff-newsletter-and-giveaways-550625


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Mystery/thriller group giveaway

https://books.bookfunnel.com/cozyreader/nut6z3pplp


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

New Release, Dragon Mage Uprising coming Oct 17!

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07G9NN9TV


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Free books and giveaways

http://innerskybooks.blogspot.com/2018/10/dragon-mage-uprising.html


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

http://innerskybooks.blogspot.com/2018/12/december-sff.html


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

SFF giveaways

http://innerskybooks.blogspot.com/2018/12/rogues-of-bindar-dec-sff.html


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

SFF giveaway

https://books.bookfunnel.com/strangeworld/t8y839aubp


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

SFF giveaway

https://books.bookfunnel.com/strangeworld/t8y839aubp


----------



## Chris Turner (Jul 23, 2011)

Fantasy giveaways

https://books.bookfunnel.com/darklordsoffantasy/mjjow8jwlr


----------

